# Wine Pairing with Milk Chocolate....



## gamble (Feb 11, 2017)

Wine and Dark Chocolate is a easy pairing but what would you pair with Milk Chocolate? Specifically: What would you pair with a Reeses' Peanutbutter Cup?
(asking for the wife)


----------



## Johnd (Feb 11, 2017)

gamble said:


> Wine and Dark Chocolate is a easy pairing but what would you pair with Milk Chocolate? Specifically: What would you pair with a Reeses' Peanutbutter Cup?
> (asking for the wife)



Resse's Peanut Butter Cups were invented by the Lord Himself, and you can eat them with nearly anything. My favorite treat, and biggest food weakness.


----------



## cgallamo (Feb 13, 2017)

Sherry? Specifically Amontillado. Not sure if it would pair great or not, but it has a very nutty flavor that might work great or clash. You've got me fired up to order some and try it out. My wife loves Reeses!!


----------



## dcbrown73 (Feb 13, 2017)

gamble said:


> Wine and Dark Chocolate is a easy pairing but what would you pair with Milk Chocolate? Specifically: What would you pair with a Reeses' Peanutbutter Cup?
> (asking for the wife)



Never tried it with a Reeses, but Milk Chocolate (over Dark Chocolate) and Fonseca Bin #27 is a rockstar.


----------

